# Introducing myself



## karateka (Jul 18, 2006)

i have been reading these forums for some time and i have newly registered. i have gathered that these forums have a friendly and professional atmosphere, and i believe it would be a good place to learn from each other.

i have been training shotokan karate for 16 years, and i am Nidan. (second degree black belt) 
i am very much so dedicated to my art, and i attend 9 lessons a week, and i also train at home. i go to two dojos, both by the same sensei, but one tends to focus on kumite and one of kata and technique. i would say that my best techniques are finger/hand and arm locks, as well as pressure point targeting and sweeps.

i am one of few that understands the true meaning of shotokan as a way of life rather than a martial art.

i look forward to talking with fellow dedicated martial artists who i can learn from


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Happy posting.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome out of Lurkdom and to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 18, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey: and the world of the posting


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 18, 2006)

karateka said:
			
		

> i have been reading these forums for some time and i have newly registered. i have gathered that these forums have a friendly and professional atmosphere, and i believe it would be a good place to learn from each other.
> 
> i have been training shotokan karate for 16 years, and i am Nidan. (second degree black belt)
> i am very much so dedicated to my art, and i attend 9 lessons a week, and i also train at home. i go to two dojos, both by the same sensei, but one tends to focus on kumite and one of kata and technique. i would say that my best techniques are finger/hand and arm locks, as well as pressure point targeting and sweeps.
> ...


Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, karateka!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome, sir!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 19, 2006)

From a former Shotokan practitioner, I say "Howdy!"  

I've been enjoying the posts you've made, and look forward to reading more.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

9 lessons a week?  Plus at home?  I didn't know they made weeks with that much time in them   :rofl:  Welcome to MT!  Enjoy!


----------

